# Pictures



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

As requested in the raw forum, I'm posting a couple pictures of my parent's newly adopted puppy Ellie, and their other dog, Mattie. I don't think I've ever shared photos of my two dogs either, so I'm adding those in too. Their two dogs come over often to our house for play dates, it's nice to have all four be able to play together.

My Parent's new Puppy, Ellie (14 1/2 weeks old) not sure what she is, but we thought she looked like a Iggy or Whippet mix.

























My parent's other dog, 5 yr old pug/beagle mix, Mattie. She's not as fat as she looks in this photo, but she does has a weird body, as her legs are really short almost doxie like. 









My 9 yr old beagle mix Ronny, I adopted him when he was about 10 months old, and I've always wondered what he was besides beagle.









My 6 yr old beagle/pug mix Lola.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Roo said:


> As requested in the raw forum, I'm posting a couple pictures of my parent's newly adopted puppy Ellie, and their other dog, Mattie. I don't think I've ever shared photos of my two dogs either, so I'm adding those in too. Their two dogs come over often to our house for play dates, it's nice to have all four be able to play together.
> 
> My Parent's new Puppy, Ellie (14 1/2 weeks old) not sure what she is, but we thought she looked like a Iggy or Whippet mix.
> 
> ...


Very adorable clan you have there! Ellie just has the sweeeeetest eyes; I bet you do about anything when she gives you those. :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is adorable, a total doll face! All your dogs are lookers! Thanks for sharing pictures!!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Cute pics. 

My first thought with the new puppy was actually some terrier in there. Specifically from the 2nd photo.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice pictures!
They are all look so sweet!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Ellie is so cute, she reminds me of a basenji who used to come to a daycare I worked at.


----------

